# My new Mullberry natural "Otter" fork



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Fits like a glove, and so easy to set up. The perfect rig for my style of shooting! Hope you like it!



























And one grainy video step by step of the attachment ... The only difference between setting up the wood "Otter" and one of my forged versions is having to use string to feed the band through.... The forged frames set up even faster than this one!






Questions, comments, critiques, and suggestions???? Not just welcome, but the name of the game. I have yet to sign out from this forum uninspired! Thanks for lookin. ..


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a beautiful hunk of wood and I really like the attachment. I'm afraid I have no critiques or suggestions, just praise for this one. Well done.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

She's a beauty for sure!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice fork! and cool attachment method.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

She's a beauty for sure!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Creeeeek, POP! Nice!! Good work on this one!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a slick setup Lee and a great looking fork, very well done!!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Really nice looking shooter! You've put some thought into this one, giving it the best chance of working well!!!

You just might like to explain "for the folks at home, looking at your video..." what those little "red things" were you shoved into

the holes as you pulled the bands up snug? Gotta like that trick! Good job!!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Sweet Leebert!!! Looks like a fine shooter.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Holy S**T Bat Man~What a awesome sweet looking Natural Wood Shooter you made my friend...

Cool as to the band mounting....What you sue ear plugs? for the stopper....

Well my friend get up a video..I want to see that shooter cut some cans........

All In All my friend very well done..What more can I say ..Just love it is All....May your ammo fly Straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh man! I love it when I see something on the forum and can't wait to try it out. Lee, she is a real beauty. That band attachment is supes slick!

I am apparently one of the "folks at home" because I don't know what the red wedges are. Also, whats up with the rosin bag?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree with the others Lee, that's a very nice looking shooter!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Really really nice man. Mastering the slingshot elements. Rock on.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

DogBox said:


> Really nice looking shooter! You've put some thought into this one, giving it the best chance of working well!!!
> 
> You just might like to explain "for the folks at home, looking at your video..." what those little "red things" were you shoved into
> 
> the holes as you pulled the bands up snug? Gotta like that trick! Good job!!!


Ah! Good lookin-out, Mr.Box!

The secret ingredient , in this case are....... 1" long sections of Trumark RRT tapered tubes! Each fitted with a single airsoft pellet in the tail-end for a positive "stop", and a diagonal cut at the tip for ease of insertion. Thank you Sir!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> DogBox said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice looking shooter! You've put some thought into this one, giving it the best chance of working well!!!
> ...


@ Lee.....Real slick with the taper red tubing & bb your bag must have talcum powder in it..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Oh man! I love it when I see something on the forum and can't wait to try it out. Lee, she is a real beauty. That band attachment is supes slick!
> 
> I am apparently one of the "folks at home" because I don't know what the red wedges are. Also, whats up with the rosin bag?


Talc, My good man! Humid sticky bands are a pain for so many reasons! I have a sac of powder in my shooting bag at all times. A lot of contact area in those passages and it is much esier to assemble w/a bit of lube.. Anyone else use talcum powder on their slingshots?!?!?!? If not, I'll have to post about it! Real handy!! a LITTLE IN YOUR AMMO POCKET MAKES FOR HAPPY KNUCKLES AND FASTER RELOADS! jUST A TEAZER TIP!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...yeah, I have a critique:

Why this FREAKIN' AWESOME natural beauty is not in my hands????? 

What a beautiful compact shooter!!! I just love its grain and contours!!

And the bands attachment method is a must!!

Well done, Mr. Silva!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow! Super nice looking natural and sweet band attachement! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice, a natural with a natural grip.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That thing is crying out for a little more carving ... to bring out HER natural beauty ....

or am I the only one who appreciates the female form ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I asked Devoman recently about this ball in tube method and he pointed out that the airsoft has no metal signature. Cool.*


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Lee...an absolute stunning piece of wood and a true artists job of carving it to perfection. The attachment method is simple and clean...exactly what a frame like this demands....well done.

The only criticism I have is that there is no can being shot with this beautiful fork. It begs to be out destroying cans.

You mention using talc on the ammo. And as a way to keep the knuckles from becoming sore. You know that I want to know more about this subject. I have some talk packets from when I used to shoot darts...I may have to find them and give it a try. Any recommendations?

Todd


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Lee...an absolute stunning piece of wood and a true artists job of carving it to perfection. The attachment method is simple and clean...exactly what a frame like this demands....well done.
> 
> The only criticism I have is that there is no can being shot with this beautiful fork. It begs to be out destroying cans.
> 
> ...


Ah, sorry friends!! My talcum teaser-tip of the day is a dud.. Pay it little mind. What I meant to say was, Tight pockets suck for storing ammo,! For a quick remedy, slip talc pouch into pocket, smack it a few times(the pouch!) to dispense some of the slick powder, and enjoy the rest of the session...Your knuckles can thank me later! Lol

Dusting your bands keeps them dry! Latex likes dry! Dry dusted bands don't tangle or attract dirt.They also have a lot less of a tendency to abrade at the attachment sites, and they could even make you a more consistent shooter!!! Dry slick dusted bands won't "foul" a shot like sticky $hitty bands will..(just a theory, really ... Could be some meat in there, though....) ....and so on and so on, etc... Talc is our friend!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful shooter, and very nice grain!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Real sweet fork broseph! Woodsmith, blacksmith, what's next?? Lol.

Shooting it on video is a must, gotta see it in action, please.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Real sweet fork broseph! Woodsmith, blacksmith, what's next?? Lol.
> 
> Shooting it on video is a must, gotta see it in action, please.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh, I can't wait for you to see my Flippinout Poly "mod" experiments! Nathan sent a large flatrate box full of HDPE "seconds" for me to play about with. So far I'm really excited with the results. We might be seeing some of these Poly "Mods" on the shelves of Simpleshot real soon! Imagine a recurve "Axiom" Or recurve "Lil Plinker" with an "Otter" style fork tip!! Working on "Ocularis" mutations as we speak! Etc... POLYSMITH! Like the sound of that...... Oh, and absolutely yes I will make that shooting video.. Thanks Angelos! Big love!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Is good. I like!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Real sweet fork broseph! Woodsmith, blacksmith, what's next?? Lol.
> 
> Shooting it on video is a must, gotta see it in action, please.
> 
> ...


NEXT? Here's a peek at what's "next"!!












But just a peek! There's much, much, more on the horizon....


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Real sweet fork broseph! Woodsmith, blacksmith, what's next?? Lol.
> ...


Gonna have to get one of those for sure! How long before we can see them on Simple-shot.com?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingFury said:
> ...


Surely before Christmas! lol I liked this one so much, rather than wait for the next batch of "seconds" I'd like to have a run cut just for the mod.. Just the perfect little minimalist shooter! I'll have to see what Nathan thinks about showing some of the others.. Really think youall are gonna love em!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see what you have been making.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Really nice work Sir Silva! The video is marvelous, like watching a monk prepare his morning tea  Gorgeous little fork there buddy, nice job!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree...it's very nice, great slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet buddy!


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

Very nice work mr silva what kind of bands used and where I can get


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Excelente .

Alf :wave:


----------

